# Coś jak Screen dla X'ów

## Yatmai

Zastanawia mnie, czy jest możliwość postawienia X'ów, dajmy na to całego KDE bo docelowo o to mi chodzi  :Wink:  w stan podobny do programu screen dla konsoli. Mianowicie połączę się z daną maszyną przez ssh czy dowolny inny protokół (może być nawet XDMCP  :Very Happy: ) otworzę sobie takie Kadu czy FireFox'a, po czym rozłączę się (Ctrl+A D na przykład  :Very Happy: ) po czym będę mógł ponownie się połączyć czy to za 5 minut czy to z innej maszyny. Generalnie chodzi o to, by ta zdalna sesja wciąż była włączona, także po wylogowaniu.

Jest toto możliwe, czy mogę sobie ten pomysł wsadzić między książki Sci-fi ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PLum

oczywscie sposobow jest wiele - ja znam na chwile obecna dwa  :Smile: 

korzystanie albo z 

vncserver    - niestety przy polaczeniach przez "slabe lacza internetowe" dosc drazniace (malo wydajne)

lub

nxserver-freenx - calkiem dobrze sobie radzi nawet przez internet

co do instalacji pamietam ze z nxserverem mialem jakies problemiki na poczatku, ale wszystko do opanowania.

----------

## psycepa

forward xow przez ssh ? ale nie wiem jak tam z detatchem  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

Zdecydowanie VNC.

Np. taki programik x11vnc. Łączysz się przez SSH z maszyną, na której masz już uruchomioną sesję X i każesz jej wyeksportować właśnie ją po VNC. Wtedy się łączysz klientem VNC do tej otwartej sesji, wprowadzasz hasełko i dostajesz swój ekran. Po zakończeniu pracy robisz taki detach. Potem jak podejdziesz znowu fizycznie do tej maszyny, to nawet kursor będzie stać w tym miejscu, w którym go zostawiłeś przez VNC.

----------

## Yatmai

```
*  net-misc/vnc

      Latest version available: 4.1.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 6,643 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.realvnc.com/

      Description:   Remote desktop viewer display system

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-misc/x11vnc

      Latest version available: 0.8.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,461 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/

      Description:   A VNC server for real X displays

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-misc/x2vnc

      Latest version available: 1.7.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 80 kB

      Homepage:      http://fredrik.hubbe.net/x2vnc.html

      Description:   Control a remote computer running VNC from X

      License:       GPL-2

```

Troche tego jest, z opisu te 3 wydają się najsensowniejsze, doradzicie cuś ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Redhot

```
net-misc/vnc 
```

 Serwer VNC

```
x11vnc
```

 Klient VNC pod X-y  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Najłatwiejsze do użycia jest vino. Niestety (albo i nie) należy do Gnome'a.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x11vnc
> ```
> ...

 To jest właśnie server VNC a nie klient.

Jako klient VNC do KDE możemy zaś użyć coś co się zaczyna na krd...

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> Jako klient VNC do KDE możemy zaś użyć coś co się zaczyna na krd...

 

KRDC  :Smile:  Nio jest generalnie bardzo fajnym klientem, pozostaje tylko serwer. Gdy odpalę x11vnc, to wyeksportuje sesję z której go odpaliłem, ale mogę ją tylko zobaczyć, nie mogę na nią oddziaływać, a jak się przełącze na inny terminal i wrócę na X'y gdzie otwarłem vnc to okno się rozmazuje i nie chce się odświeżyć  :Sad: 

vncserwer działa za to wspaniale, mogę zmieniać co chcę i faktycznie nawet kursor jest tam gdzie go zostawiłem. Sęk w tym, że odpala mi nową sesję z TWM. Pewnie dało by się go namówić, żeby odpalał KDE, a jest opcja by exportował mi aktualną sesję, a nie otwierał nową ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

a to:

[I] kde-base/krfb (3.5.5(3.5)2006-11-15): VNC-compatible server to share KDE desktops

----------

## wodzik

u nas na uczelni wyglada to tak:

http://www.wi.ps.pl/display.php?site=387

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, jakoś dogaduje się z duetem vncserver + krdc, pobawię się trochę i spróbuję nx  :Smile: 

A zastanawia mnie teraz, jak na kompie A odpalę sesję VNC, a z kompa B się do niej podłączę i odpalę dajmy na to UT2k4 to który procesor i która karta graficzna będzie się pocić ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Wątpię, żeby VNCServer uruchamiał X-a z GLX-em  :Wink: , więc w ogóle nie powinien Ci pójść. A najlepiej sprawdź.

----------

## Yatmai

Coś z tym jest, bo nawet glxgears nie chciało iść  :Sad:  Czyli chyba z tego za wiele nie będzie, bo by domyślnie to było włączone (no chyba, że zna ktoś sposób, to byłbym wdzięczny  :Wink:  ) ale wracając do rozważań teoretycznych, gdyby jednak ten glx był. Generalnie chodzi o to, czy przesyłany jest obraz w postaci "filmu" czy proste, przetworzone już instrukcje typu "otwórz okno z takim tytułem, takim kolorem i taką zawartością"  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VNC#Operation

----------

